# The Juices left over from bbq'ing beef and pork - What do you make with it?



## photofinishron

Just wondering what recipes there are out there for using the left over juice from the bbq'ed pork butts and beef roasts? 

Ron


----------



## eman

I use them in gravy and stews and soups .

 You can chill the leftover juices and defat.  Pour them in an ice tray and freeze . pop the cubes out and store in freezer in a ziplock. that way you can just use whatever ammount you need.


----------



## bigal

I got a cheap grease separater measuring cup and use the good stuff on the meat that was cooked.


----------



## scarbelly

They make awesome dipping sauce for sammies too!


----------



## mballi3011

I keep the juices for adding later when I re-heat. You can also use it for soups, even stock for some au jus or anywhere you need beef flavoring.


----------



## photofinishron

mballi3011 said:


> I keep the juices for adding later when I re-heat. You can also use it for soups, even stock for some au jus or anywhere you need beef flavoring.




Soups or such is more to the point of my question but I guess I didn't ask right from the begining.

Got any good recipes for soups for the left over juices?

Ron


----------



## eman

What kind of soup r u into?

 i have a bunch of recipes that are adaptable to using beef stock .


----------



## erain

BigAL said:


> I got a cheap grease separater measuring cup and use the good stuff on the meat that was cooked.


ditto, put that flavor back from where it was removed!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

erain said:


> ditto, put that flavor back from where it was removed!!!


Third that emotion. I do have a 1 quart container in the freezer full of pork butt drippings right now, just waiting to be tossed back into the pulled pork it came from...about 6 lbs worth sitting right under the container of juices, so if I miss either one, well, it's my own damn fault...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## photofinishron

eman said:


> What kind of soup r u into?
> 
> i have a bunch of recipes that are adaptable to using beef stock .




In a word?  Soup!  Yes any and all!

Also,  Has anyone used Pork stock in a beef stock recipe?

Ron


----------



## jirodriguez

eman said:


> I use them in gravy and stews and soups .
> 
> You can chill the leftover juices and defat.  Pour them in an ice tray and freeze . pop the cubes out and store in freezer in a ziplock. that way you can just use whatever ammount you need.


What he said - I put about a dozen or so of the "ice cubes" into a little vacuum pack bag and then thaw them out for gravy, soup, sauces..... hell thaw the pouch and poke a straw into it and you got a beef broth Capri Sun! LOL


----------



## eman

You can use a pork stock in some things that call for beef stock.

 The big thing is to fridge the stock and defat.

 On pork i defat it twice.l


----------



## eman

*Minestrone*

_Serves six_


_¼ cup olive oil_
_2 oz diced bacon_
_1 medium onion, chopped_
_2 carrots, sliced_
_2 stalks celery, sliced_
_3 cloves garlic, minced_
_1 potato, peeled and diced_
_3 cups finely shredded cabbage or other greens -- or -- 6 oz frozen greens_
_6 oz green beans, sliced -- or -- 2 small zucchini, diced_

_8 oz. cauliflower_
_1-½ cups fresh shell beans -- or -- ¾ cup dried Great Northern Beans cooked_
_1 15 oz. can diced tomatoes with juices -- or -- 2 cups fresh diced tomatoes_
_6 cups homemade beef or chicken stock_
_2 cups water_
_Fresh herb bouquet of several stems each of thyme, parsley, oregano and basil tied with kitchen string -- or -- 1 tsp. each dried thyme, oregano, and basil and a few stems of fresh parsley chopped_
_Salt and pepper_


_Warm the olive oil in a large soup pot over medium heat. Add bacon and cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Begin adding vegetables in the order presented above, up to and including the cauliflower, one at a time and cooking each addition 2 to 3 minutes. If you wish, you can prepare each one as the previous is added instead of preparing all in advance. This seems a little less tedious and the process develops a nice rhythm. At this point, salt and pepper lightly, starting with about 1 tsp. salt. Add the tomatoes, stock, water, and herbs and bring to a simmer. Simmer gently for one hour. Fish out the fresh herb bouquet if you've used it and discard. Taste for salt. Add the beans and simmer again for 15 minutes. The soup should never be watery or thin but rather substantial. If it appears too thick for your taste add a bit more stock. If it appears to thin, continue to cook it, uncovered, until more liquid evaporates. Taste again and adjust seasonings. Pass the Parmesan separately  _
This is a great hardy soup that we love!


----------



## eman

*Beef Barley Soup*

_Serves 6_


_1 lb. beef chuck, cut in very small cubes_
_2 carrots, peeled and sliced_
_1 medium onion, chopped_
_2 bay leaves_
_1 stalk celery, sliced_

_2 Tblsp. olive oil_
_1 can diced tomatoes with juice_
_1-½ cups pearl barley_
_8 cups homemade beef stock_
_salt and pepper_


_Warm the olive oil in the soup pot over medium high heat. Add finely cubed beef and brown well. Add carrots, onion, and celery, turn heat down to medium low and cook about 5 minutes, stirring to coat all the vegetables with oil. Add tomatoes with their juice, barley, bay leaves, beef stock, and salt and a couple of grinds of pepper. The amount of salt will depend on your beef broth, so start with a small amount (1 tsp.) and add later as you taste. Bring to a simmer and cook uncovered about one hour or until barley is soft and beef is tender. If the soup is too thick at this point stir in up to one cup of hot water or stock to achieve the consistency you want. If made in advance the soup will continue to thicken as it stands and you will need to thin it with water or additional stock. Pick out bay leaves before serving  _
Wife doesn't care for barley ,But i do.


----------



## natdiamond

Smokey pork fat separated from the juice is just as good as bacon fat for frying in some base flavor. Use instead of vegetable oil for some good cuban black beans. Fry some dried chorizo in the pork fat with garlic before you add the beans. Whenever I fry onions, like to serve with pierogies or whatever, I like bacon fat or pork fat. Just a little goes a long way. Most people cringe at the sound of it, but I guarantee your grandma used to do most of her frying in this stuff. It packs a lot of flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver

BigAL said:


> I got a cheap grease separater measuring cup and use the good stuff on the meat that was cooked.




How does one of those work?

I always put it in a container, in the fridge.

Then the next day I take that 1/4" or better orange sheet of hardened grease off the top, to expose the good stuff.

Does the "grease separator" work better than that?

Does it work right away, instead of having to wait until the next day?

I've never even seen one---What does it look like?

Where can I get one?

Wow---That's a lot of questions!!!

OK---I answered some of my questions with this Demo I found---Pretty neat!

http://video.answers.com/what-is-a-fat-separator-297708780

So are any better than others?

Can somebody give me an idea of which one to put on my Christmas List???

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Bearcarver said:


> BigAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cheap grease separater measuring cup and use the good stuff on the meat that was cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one of those work?
> 
> I always put it in a container, in the fridge.
> 
> Then the next day I take that 1/4" or better orange sheet of hardened grease off the top, to expose the good stuff.
> 
> Does the "grease separator" work better than that?
> 
> Does it work right away, instead of having to wait until the next day?
> 
> I've never even seen one---What does it look like?
> 
> Where can I get one?
> 
> Wow---That's a lot of questions!!!
> 
> OK---I answered some of my questions with this Demo I found---Pretty neat!
> 
> http://video.answers.com/what-is-a-fat-separator-297708780
> 
> So are any better than others?
> 
> Can somebody give me an idea of which one to put on my Christmas List???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

I'm bumping this to see if anybody can recommend a good working grease separator.

Santa is complaining there's nothing on my list!

Bear


----------



## natdiamond




----------



## justpassingthru

LOL, good one Nat, ...Bear you asked!

I do it the same way you do, never heard of one and I'm certain they don't have any here.

eman, THANK YOU, those are two of my favorite soups, I've tried making some from recipes I found on line and they were just lacking something, they didn't have that home cooked taste.

Gene


----------

